# Wohin müssen die mitgelieferten Schutzaufkleber?



## Mexx4 (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wo habt ihr die mitgelieferten durchsichtigen Aufkleber angebracht?
Was sind besonders "schützenswerte" Stellen an einem Hardtail?

Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich extra gekauft. 

Ausserdem lag eine selbstklebende Bremsleitung / Zugführungs - Befestigung bei. Ist diese als Ersatz oder auch für was bestimmtes gedacht?

-Mexx


----------



## filiale (11. April 2012)

Überall dort wo die Leitungen am Rahmen scheuern könnten. Dazu mußt Du Dich aber draufsetzen, denn durch das Einfedern verändert sich der Ort der Scheuerstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andcream (12. April 2012)

Also bei einem Hardtail wird nicht so viel einfedern beim draufsetzen. Die kommen vorne am Steuerrohr hin da wo die Leitungen beim lenken am Rahmen streifen. Der selbstklebende Halter sollte eigentlich für die Leitungsführung sein wenn du dir mal eine Variostütze einbauen willst. Mach doch einfach mal ein Foto von dem Ding


----------



## CC. (12. April 2012)

Grobe Orientierungshilfe . Alles, was rot angezeichnet ist, wird geklebt.
hth,
CC.


----------



## Mexx4 (12. April 2012)

Der Infoflyer ist schon mal sehr Aufschlussreich.

Auch der Tipp mit Nachrüst - Kit für eine Vario Sattelstütze klingt plausibel.
hier nochmal ein Paar Bilder.

Die Schrauben sind ja wohl für die Flaschenhalter. Schraubt ihr die auch rein wenn kein Flaschenhalter montiert wird?

Bild1

Bild2

Bild3


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. April 2012)

Würde ich reinschrauben...schützt das gewinde vor Schmutz.


----------

